# RTA Analyzer for the droid platform



## jaguardoc504 (Mar 25, 2009)

So i have a Sprint HTC Hero. It is currently running soem version of the droid OS.

I found a RTA Analyzer software. It seems to work pretty good. I used TruRTA previous to this and was surprised to see the phone was with in .5db @ every frequency tested. 

No sure if this means the app is any good. But i does speak to the quality of the mic. inside the phone. 

Anyone else used this app?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Do you have a link to the app website?


----------



## jaguardoc504 (Mar 25, 2009)

I just found it through the Droid Market through the phone.

The developers website is listed as radonsoft.net.... but it's pretty useless.


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

can you give me the name of the app??

most of the time the app is available in the Apple app store also


----------



## jaguardoc504 (Mar 25, 2009)

the app. is called RTA Analyzer


----------



## gitmobass (Nov 7, 2009)

Sweet! I wonder if I should switch phones....


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

is it by Studio Six Digital or ??

what was the price if you dont mind?

I see one for 11.99, 24.99 and one thats even free!!


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

I just downloaded the free version to try it out but the only other version I saw was only 4 bucks so if it works I have no problem paying that lol

Edit sorry its 4 pounds so whatever that equals in US dollars


----------



## jaguardoc504 (Mar 25, 2009)

€3.99 (EURO's) is about $6 US.

I tried the free version and it worked out pretty good. the paid version has some more options and actually remembers the calibration (Huge Bonus). 

The only designer info i could find was this website radonsoft.net


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

has anyone tried the studio six version for the iphone?


----------



## jaguardoc504 (Mar 25, 2009)

There was a thread about it a while ago.

I think the quick of it was it worked well. It was preferred with the iPhone 3g and not the 3GS due to the internal microphone.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Just downloaded it for my droid. Pretty sweet, the pro 
Version for 4 dol has 120 bands. Theres also a spectrum analyzer
Thats pretty cool. Score 1 for the droid.


----------



## bbaccord (Mar 7, 2007)

Sweet find! Got a new toy to play with this weekend...


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

jel847 said:


> has anyone tried the studio six version for the iphone?


I have the Audio Tools by Studio Six Digital for my iPhone 3gs.
It has the RTA and some basic tools, you can add FFT,ETC, Speaker Polarity, SPL Pro and a few more. If you are thinking of adding any of the other tools, it makes sense to purchase Audio Tools and not just the RTA App. The website goes into more detail on that subject.
It also has a signal generator that I plug in to the iPod dock connector of my HU (Kenwood DNX 9140) to send test signals thru my system.
The Audio Tools is a bundle, with add on modules that will work with the (soon to be released) measurement mic.
The Studio Six Website says they will be adding features to sync it with your computer and print out the results.
These are some pretty cool toys and the readings are surprisingly close to the computer based RTA I have, and also to Big Red's Audio Control RTA. And that is with the built in iPhone Mic.
They are supposed to release a high quality measurement mic, this month, that will bypass the built in mic.
I think there may be some roll off below 100 hz, but hopefully the measurement mic will fix this.
Check out their website for more info; 
Studio Six Digital
There are several YouTube demo videos;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KGuFz7geY4&feature=channel
I've had the app for about 2 months, so I'm still learning it.
It is very convenient to use, and it is one helluva a lot of fun.


----------



## HCCA (Apr 6, 2007)

OK, now I'm drooling!! This is almost getting ridiculous. You can get a quality RTA...app..for your phone?!?! I've been looking for a reason to go to an Iphone, or Droid platform. I think I just found it.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

HCCA said:


> OK, now I'm drooling!! This is almost getting ridiculous. You can get a quality RTA...app..for your phone?!?! I've been looking for a reason to go to an Iphone, or Droid platform. I think I just found it.


:laugh::laugh: I LOVE MY ANDROID BASED PHONE

I got the G1 when it first came out so I was a early adopter of the platform and I have to say I really love the open market and most everything in general about android

I currently have the motorola cliq and its much faster than the previous G1 but there are many great android phones out now


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

jaguardoc504 said:


> the app. is called RTA Analyzer


Real-Time Analyzer Analyzer
:surprised:


----------



## jaguardoc504 (Mar 25, 2009)

HondAudio said:


> Real-Time Analyzer Analyzer
> :surprised:


Hey i didn't come up with the name..... Someone obviously has poor english skills.

but i guess it's along the same lines as turning RTA into a verb..... like

"I am going to RTA my car this weekend"......


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

A while back I e-mailed David Navone and asked him to recommend an RTA set-up. 

He replied that he has been using an I phone app and felt it was accurate.

I guess it's catching on.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

jaguardoc504 said:


> Hey i didn't come up with the name..... Someone obviously has poor english skills.
> 
> but i guess it's along the same lines as turning RTA into a verb..... like
> 
> "I am going to RTA my car this weekend"......


That's not grammatically-incorrect. You're just saying "I'm going to real-time analyze my car this weekend" 

I see the following example at work all the time: some client sends in an application and a letter of instruction saying they want to open an IRA account... an Individual Retirement Account Account


----------



## nrubenstein (Sep 4, 2008)

I have iPhone RTA and I also have a TrueRTA rig from my laptop. With the controls in my trunk, the TrueRTA setup is vastly superior as the iPhone suffers from forcing me to walk around the car every time I make a change.


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

Is this the only RTA too Android based phones?
This is an old thread, I know 

I have bought the HTC Desire, and it will be shipped next week. So I just researching for good apps that could be usefull for me.

Any other usefull apps for an car audio enthusiast out there as well?


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

GENEXXA said:


> Is this the only RTA too Android based phones?
> This is an old thread, I know
> 
> I have bought the HTC Desire, and it will be shipped next week. So I just researching for good apps that could be usefull for me.
> ...


Paper Toss is a good one. Not car audio related, but fun nonetheless.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

the free RTA, and free oscope ianalyzer on my 3g iphone are fun to. and free


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I just downloaded the RTA app for my Droid X. I will test it against the MLS setup I have eventually. For now I just calibrated it using pink noise off my HT setup. The free version is nice but calibration memory is a must. Anywho, it's bitchin' one of the best apps ever. I'm going to use it mainly as a spectrum analyzer as I have a full testing rig that's more accurate and sophisticated.


----------



## sierrarider (Jul 28, 2010)

Cool, I'm going to have to check this out!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd be interested what your results are George. I found it not so accurate


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I imagine the mic is really hindering its performance. Good enough for a visualizer.


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

With my google nexous one its works great...


I bought the full version and love it....

But my phone has 2 mics


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

If you're using iphone version then use it with the external mic is more accurate. The built in mic of the phone can't tell me much though.


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

It all depends on what you need it for... I'll probably never tune my car well enough to really need what these tools will really do. 

I used the Studio Six Polarity tester with my iPhone. Works great and quickly found that I had hooked up one of my drivers out of phase when I went active.

I have quite a bit of hf loss in my right ear... the RTA helped me figure out that the right tweeter was not working. I could tell something was wrong, but the RTA showed I wasn't getting anything above 6K in the right channel.

Overall, pretty useful for a few bucks.


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

BigRed said:


> I'd be interested what your results are George. I found it not so accurate


What phone are you using? I wonder if someone can figure out if this is accurate on the original Motorola Droid.


----------



## SVOEO (Nov 2, 2009)

This thing can be accurate with internal mics? Really? That just doesn't seem possible. Internal mics on a smartphone that are close to flat to 20hz- that doesn't pass the sniff test.


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

SVOEO said:


> This thing can be accurate with internal mics? Really? That just doesn't seem possible. Internal mics on a smartphone that are close to flat to 20hz- that doesn't pass the sniff test.


I bought the app, and it has a calibration feature. You play pink noise from a known good source and I guess it uses that as a reference for flat response and corrects for the internal mic.


----------



## SVOEO (Nov 2, 2009)

Ludemandan said:


> I bought the app, and it has a calibration feature. You play pink noise from a known good source and I guess it uses that as a reference for flat response and corrects for the internal mic.


That makes sense, but mechanically, I would seriously question that a built-in mic would be able to record anything at 20hz. It tracks really close to True RTA with a good mic at 20 hz and 20kHz- like within a couple dB? That would be astounding.


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

I wouldn't expect it to perform well at 20 hz anyway. Hell, my car can't even produce a real 20 hz test tone.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Calibration mainly fixed lows, this might verify the theory of poor performance in the 20hz.


----------



## jimmys91 (Nov 28, 2009)

I just downloaded the JL audio RTA on iphone that i cant wait to try out and let you know how it works.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

jimmys91 said:


> I just downloaded the JL audio RTA on iphone that i cant wait to try out and let you know how it works.


I'm interested in knowing, as well. I downloaded it on a coworker's iPhone. I won't be able to tell if it's accurate or not unless she lets me take it out to my car and play some pink noise. All I have is factory speakers for right now, but I do have a quasi-RTA in my phone that (naturally) showed huge a drop-off below 100 Hz.

Back to the point, I'm looking at new cell phones, and if I get an iPhone, the JL app will be on there, but I'm mostly considering a BlackBerry for the physical keyboard.


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like it's based on the software from Studio Six, so I would expect the same performance. Haven't taken a look at what it doesn't do... it appears that you have to buy some modules to get "something" more than what's built-in.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I have the JL Audio App on my IPAD and having the bigger screen over the IPhone seems like a big advantage, but other than that i think it's the same program. I haven't done any real formal testing with a pink noise track but I have played with the SPL function and that's pretty cool, also has a speaker polarity tester. As a bonus my three year old thinks it's cool to yell at the SPL meter, she gets it up to about 110db.


----------



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

how exactly do i calibrate this thing?

i tried to use it today to see where my frequency peaks are but its so random i cant read anything.



i run pink noise through my pc speakers 
then ran it with really good headphones and put the mic right next to the headphone where ear would be.

doesnt make any difference.

it says calibrating.
i left it there for about 2-3 minutes and it still says calibrating.



btw this is an HTC hd2 phone with android rom on it.

im starting to think that the phone has some kind of microphone auto volume adjustment.
i went through settings but didnt see anything.


even in a quiet room its jumping around randomly.


----------



## Special_M (May 27, 2008)

I've used this app on a Droidified HTC HD2. If you calibrate it, it seems to give a good rough estimate of where a system is at from 125-8k. I wouldn't count on it to be near as accurate as a dedicated testing mic setup.

Oh and for calibrating, just let it go for a while (the longer the better I'm assuming) then hit stop. After this the measurement should use your calibration until you end the app. You'll have to calibrate it every time you use it unless you pay for the full version.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I have the full version but I'm only using it as a graphic analyzer. I wouldn't tune anything with it. I mean the calibration alone gives you too much error. Even my HT system has a drop in response bellow 50hz.


----------



## DBfan187 (Feb 26, 2010)

I downloaded the full version for free from applanet...


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

Well I'd rather have no RTA at all than an inaccurate one. I bought a Dayton mic and a preamp and I'm going to set up an RTA I can actually tune with.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> I have the full version but I'm only using it as a graphic analyzer. I wouldn't tune anything with it. I mean the calibration alone gives you too much error. Even my HT system has a drop in response bellow 50hz.


So I was'nt crazy


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Does this app have the option to use with an external mic, via a MicMate or something? I realize I'd have to figure out power somehow as I'm not sure most phones power off the mini-USB, but still would be interesting to know...


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

So what was the consensus on this?

Is there a good RTA app for BlackBerry, as well?


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Just downloaded the free version of RTA Analyzer onto a Galaxy S II. We will test how it does compared to a iPad with an RTA analyzer on it, as well as my calibrated SPL meter. I will check the versions of both and report back this weekend.


----------



## nerofive4 (Oct 4, 2011)

Watching this


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

Watching what??? Nothing has happened since october!


----------



## nerofive4 (Oct 4, 2011)

mattyjman said:


> Watching what??? Nothing has happened since october!


I guess Im watching trolls. Thanks sweetie


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

^ happy to help


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Im interested to know how accurate these RTA apps are vs a traditional setup. Has anyone taken the time to do a comparison?


----------



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

nobody has test equipment. people that go through 10 phones a year probably dont care for test equipent or RTA analyzer...

http://youtu.be/yunSRfnsVck


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

So nobody has ever made RTA software for Blackberry; specifically, BBOS7? I've read that previous Blackberries somehow lacked the capability of interpreting the pink noise through FFT, yet my ~4 year old Palm Centro had RTA software that seemed at least partially reliable. I don't see how a modern Blackberry couldn't do the same.


----------



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

new phones are coming out every 6 months or less.
unless theres a data sheet for each phone microphone and the manufacturers are willing to make an option to bypass all the processiogn and noise filters theres too many phones to test...


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

Check out Audio too by JJBUNN on android market. looks promising


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

The RTA on my POS Droid II Global was somewhat accurate. I've been working my way through these incredibly crappy android phones until the iPhone 5 comes out and I've seen some differences. My current Droid X2 is right on with the frequency itself. If I play an 800hz test tone, it's dead on. Don't know about the amplitude. However, it flat out doesn't pick up anything below 60hz. I can boost the sub bass to ridiculous levels and it doesn't register.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

BuickGN said:


> However, it flat out doesn't pick up anything below 60hz. I can boost the sub bass to ridiculous levels and it doesn't register.


I would assume that that is a firmware decision on the part of whoever programmed the microphone. As a microphone for a phone, I agree with their decision, b/c for the sake of _phone conversation_ there's nothing but wind noise and annoying sounds down there anyway. Unfortunate for "recording" purposes though.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

94VG30DE said:


> I would assume that that is a firmware decision on the part of whoever programmed the microphone. As a microphone for a phone, I agree with their decision, b/c for the sake of _phone conversation_ there's nothing but wind noise and annoying sounds down there anyway. Unfortunate for "recording" purposes though.


I agree. I was more surprised that some of my previous phones would actually pick up 20hz material.


----------



## nosaj122081 (Apr 7, 2012)

I've been messing with my tuning since I finished my installation and have been using Android-based RTAs... I have a Milestone x2 (which is essentially the same thing as a Droid x2) and have noticed the EXACT same audio response characteristics... Pretty useless for sub bass, but it is DEAD ON when it comes to the rest of the frequency range. Balls-on frequency-wise, I was really shocked... I don't know about the SPL figures, I wasn't really concerned with them, but otherwise the accuracy was impressive. It's sorta a pain in the ass that it doesn't pick up sub-bass, I use a ported box so it could probably use a little EQ-ing (I have a single parametric band on my HU that would effect it)

I put it at ear level in between the driver and passenger seats, the sound quality in BOTH front seats is equally important in this car, so I don't want to favor the driver's side.

The primary apps I use are:
Speedy Spectrum Analyzer - Pay version
RTA Audio Analyzer - Free version

The Speedy SA has A LOT of nice features, you can snap directly to peaks and valleys, and it displays the value of the peaks and valleys. It has adjustable horizontal thresholds for peaks and valleys, can switch between log and linear displays, and you can zoom in REAL far, down to a very narrow frequency band. It is a very, very good app with lots and lots of features. The only reason I use the RTA Audio Analyzer simply because I prefer the bar graph interface over the scope-style interface, but the frequency axis isn't labeled enough IMO to be real helpful (it's not in the pay version, either). I'm considering this:

AudioTool - Pay version

Because it seems like it takes a lot of the good features of SSA (and then some), like specifically labeling notable frequencies, but uses the bar graph interface instead.


----------



## shizman (May 6, 2010)

Awesome thread, I was just looking for a cell phone RTA.


----------



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

ive searched allover internet and theres no app or any other way to disable microphone auto leveling im using HTC sensation and it just sucks. i havent used rta analyzer since i got this phone because i dont have any way to calibrate it..if someone ( someone that works for cartoys for example) could calibrate the phones they sell( they sell 3 carriers) and even if it was posted for a few dollars on market it would be worth it


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

On droid RTA Pro is excellent and surprisingly accurate 100 hz and up

Some pics I saved during tuning


----------

